# OBS Studio, FFMPEG, WebM and icecast2



## nwgat (Jul 9, 2016)

just wondering if there is a way to get this working, i know it works with ffmpeg cli as client and icecast2 on the server

you can see how i did it here with sample file
https://nwgat.ninja/quick-easy-streaming-webm-with-ffmpeg-icecast2/

some stuff that needs to be modified is 
1. enable vp8!, its way faster than vp9..
2. enable full command line ffmpeg or a way to proper pass icecast with the output to url








```
# written by nwgat
# CC-BY https://nwgat.ninja

ffmpeg -i bbb_sunflower_1080p_30fps_normal.mp4 \
  -f webm -cluster_size_limit 2M -cluster_time_limit 5100 -content_type video/webm \
  -vf scale=1280:-1 -r 30 -ac 2 \
  -acodec libopus -b:a 64K \
  -vcodec libvpx -b:v 2.5M -crf 30 -g 150 -deadline realtime -threads 8 \
  icecast://source:passwordP@ninja.domain:8000/live.webm
```


----------



## k054 (Sep 18, 2017)

hi there!

did you manage to make this work? it would be awesome!


----------



## ronieule (Aug 27, 2018)

OK, e onde colo este código ???????????   
Detalhes
# escrito por nwgat
# CC-BY https://nwgat.ninja

ffmpeg -i bbb_sunflower_1080p_30fps_normal.mp4 \
  -f webm -cluster_size_limit 2M -cluster_time_limit 5100 -content_type video / webm \
  escala -vf = 1280: -1 -r 30 -ac 2 \
  -acodec libopus -b: um 64K \
  -vcodec libvpx -b: v 2.5M -crf 30 -g 150 - tempo real em linha direta -threads 8 \
  icecast: // source: passwordP@ninja.domain: 8000 / live.webm


----------

